# Major Quiver Upgrade Hoyt Buffalo (Great Northern)



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Now this is a huge difference 

Great feather clearance and one more arrow to boot



The extra long Horsehide hood swallows up the largest heads 



Next I redid the shelf with my favorite material Seal Skin 



What a difference in looks and function 





All in all this rig needed this quiver IMHO in a big way 

With these upgrades this Buffalo is a serious contender as a hard core conventional limbed hunting bow and possibly the baddest Buffalo in the herd  






More to come on this bow and some upcoming videos


----------



## BarneySlayer (Feb 28, 2009)

I Imagine Joe with his own show...



JParanee said:


> There will be an upcoming video on this setup and than in so time maybe a little fun comparison between one of the best conventional Recurves out there and the Latest Super Recurve
> 
> To start though the Hoyt needed some work
> ....
> ...


I can imagine the sponsors flocking 

Looking forward to your video!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

BarneySlayer said:


> I Imagine Joe with his own show...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny  

To busy working to do a show  

I just try and post and do write ups of stuff I like and I think people would have interest in 

It's part of the hobby and I enjoy it 

Thanks Barney


----------



## Yohon (Aug 28, 2003)

Pretty slick there Joe....I'm fascinated by one of your pictures...is that a Marco Polo ram in the third picture up from the bottom in front of the stabilizer bushing on the bow? If so that'll be a conversation piece at Baltimore.......cool lookin critter!!!!


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Nice rig JP, looking forward to the video...:thumbs_up


----------



## Vegeman (Jan 9, 2014)

Hot rig.  

Do you still do much rifle shooting ?


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Joe what size fletching are you shooting if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Yohon said:


> Pretty slick there Joe....I'm fascinated by one of your pictures...is that a Marco Polo ram in the third picture up from the bottom in front of the stabilizer bushing on the bow? If so that'll be a conversation piece at Baltimore.......cool lookin critter!!!!


Hi John 

Yes I shot my Marco in Tajikistan on the Border of Afganistan at around 17000 ft back around 08

He was one of the biggest Rams collected and is still in some magazines from time to time 

He is probable my best scoring animal 





The mount has been at many Sheep shows etc



He gets moved around a lot  





The Pamirs truly are the roof top of the world


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Vegeman said:


> Hot rig.
> 
> Do you still do much rifle shooting ?


I was at a time very into long range rifle shooting and mountain hunting 

I collected everything from 50 cal down 

I did a lot of rifle hunting abroad and still love long range shooting but I don't do that much rifle hunting anymore 

In fact besides some 22 shooting with my kids and pistol training I have not fired a gun to much the last few years 

I've always been a big bowhunter for whitetail and that is were my interests have come full circle to now 

Heck I have two buddies on a plane to Africa right now but it's just hard to get away like that these days 

Thanks for asking


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Homey88 said:


> Joe what size fletching are you shooting if you don't mind me asking?


Hi Homey 

I shoot 5 inch RW set with a hard helical 

I know I can get away with lot less but a lot of shots on deer are very close and even with my poor release I want the arrows to stabilize as quick as possible for maximum penetration on large bodied deer 

Plus old habits die hard


----------



## Vegeman (Jan 9, 2014)

JParanee said:


> I was at a time very into long range rifle shooting and mountain hunting
> 
> I collected everything from 50 cal down
> 
> ...


Wicked. I admire how open minded you are towards different styles of hunting/shooting etc. It seems like a lot of hunters these days force themselves into one form of hunting due to the misconception that 'you can't be a 'real' ______ if you don't engage in that style exclusively. Since when was versatility a bad thing. Personally I've found that shooting various types of bows and firearms can be quite beneficial in the sense that some of the skills can be transferred between them. Just recently I've done a lot of compound shooting where I've focused on my back-tension. Prior to shooting compound I wasn't using any back-tension at all with my recurves, but now it's something I naturally do regardless of the type of bow I'm using. 

Joe your trophy room is freakin' outstanding. I take no shame in saying that I'm extremely jealous ! In saying that, I'm only 19, but its definitely on my bucket-list. 

Atb.

Aj


----------



## Breathn (Jun 12, 2005)

Wow,that's super nice..I agree that quiver makes it look better and sure it feels better


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

AJ thanks for the kind words 

I have always been a recurve bow hunter but I would just say I am a bowhunter that chooses to hunt with a recurve  

I do t care what anyone uses ........ I'll hunt with a slingshot 

It seems to me it's the guys that switch over to Trad gear after coming from some other kind of discipline that are the most adamant detractors of other kinds of hunters 

Since I came from a recurve I do not suffer this malody 

To say someone is not a real Hunter because of what they choose to use is completely absurd 

My Grand father who taught me to hunt and was born around 1900 was a farmer and hunted to feed us on the farm when I was a kid 

He never used a bow to do so but he was the realist Hunter I know .......... He taught me everything and fueled my dreams to travel the world exploring the wild places 

People also say it takes no skill to shoot an animal with a rifle 

Well that have never had to make a long shot on mountain terrain at hard angles and with strong cross winds 

The art of truly fine rifle markmanship is just that......an art 

They sit in there stands and shoot a 80 percent compound at a deer at 30 yards with a release and call rifle hunters not real hunters 

Those same hunters call crossbow hunters slobs 

That would be like me calling compound shooters slobs because I use a recurve 

It's idiotic to say the least 

We should all live and let live or better yet not make judgements on how other people choose to harvest game 

My real passion is bow hunting Whitetails and in my home state I have not fired a rifle at a deer in 20 plus years 

I have used a slug gun on occasion which is the same thing pretty much 

90 % of my deer have come from the bow 





Since you like taxidermy here is some other rooms 

I have really slowed down on mounting stuff but I did just pick up two Rams and I have a whitetail and a few fish getting done at the moment 













So use and shoot what ever makes you happy 

More importantly tell me about Antarctica  

I have never been there


----------



## zu! (Feb 19, 2014)

Holy smokes Joe. There's guys who talk about hunting...and then there's you. That's a truly magnificent collection!


----------



## ranchoarcher (Sep 26, 2013)

That is very impressive Joe. When do tour bus tickets go on sale?


----------



## Stub (Aug 13, 2013)

JP. Not much to say..

:77: <--about sums it up, lol

Beautiful home and bows!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thx guys 

All I can say is that my kids are gonna have one hell of a yard sale someday


----------



## Buffalo freak (Jul 29, 2012)

You are truly an inspiring person to listen to from post to post joe. Hopefully in my lifetime I can follow in a 1/4 or your footsteps in the forest with them majestic animals. Have you ever thought about writing a book about some of your hunts?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Buffalo freak said:


> You are truly an inspiring person to listen to from post to post joe. Hopefully in my lifetime I can follow in a 1/4 or your footsteps in the forest with them majestic animals. Have you ever thought about writing a book about some of your hunts?


If I were to write something it would be on the people that inspired me and feed my dreams about the wild places 

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

looks sweet, i love the grip of the buffalo, great bow


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

yeah you're trophy's on your wall just made me feel like a city bow lol


----------



## lakearcher (May 2, 2009)

Man O man what a trophy room,nice


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks again guys 

A lot of years and a lot of memories 

Most important a lot of lessons


----------



## Homey88 (Dec 10, 2013)

Joe what a trophy room! Wow!


----------



## Vegeman (Jan 9, 2014)

Joe,

Well said ! I agree with what you said. Its just a bunch of childish nonsense, really - I wonder if people have nothing better to do than to just sit behind a computer and winge at others. 

I had massive grin looking at those taxidermy pics of yours. Man oh man ! ;D 

I don't actually live in Antarctica (don't think anyone aside from Scientists live there lol). I live in New Zealand  , and the hunting here is fantastic ! 365 days a year, and practically everyone here hunts the spot' n stalk way on harsh public land. So in regards to what you were saying about rifle hunters, taking a Chamois or Tahr here in NZ with a rifle is an achievement in itself ! Heck, just being able to walk to the top of the mountain is hard enough, haha. So anyone who manages to shoot a game animal in NZ with a compound-bow is seen as a hard-core hunter who knows their stuff ! Trad bow kills are even harder, and those who do pull it off generally receive a lot of praise...and rightfully so. Bowhunting is fairly new in New Zealand but its catching on well. I think America is more 'commercial' in its approach towards hunting (everyone seems addicted to gear etc), here we've got more of a bogan attitude haha. "Put on ya gumboots, grab yer .303, and hit the hills" !! That's a bit exaggerated, but its pretty synonymous with our history of professional deer culling and farming. Perhaps what it is in more Western areas of the States ? 

There doesn't seem to be much friction between hunters here. Rifle hunters are generally intrigued by us bow-hunters. In turn, most bowhunters here in NZ start out with firearms (I'm an exception to that rule) so everyone is generally familiar with all the tools of the trade. As long as you don't shoot stuff out of helicopters, we're generally good with whatever method. 

If you ever travel over to this side of the pond, Joe, hit me up and I'll buy you a Speights (local beer) and show you around.  

Aj


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

P


Vegeman said:


> Joe,
> 
> Well said ! I agree with what you said. Its just a bunch of childish nonsense, really - I wonder if people have nothing better to do than to just sit behind a computer and winge at others.
> 
> ...


AJ 

I have friends that have hunted there and said it is an incredible place 

I would love if you would post some pics 

I'm going to take you up on that beer  

Last year I floated the Amazon a bit and that makes Australia and New Zealand my next goal  

I want to bow hunt Australia for Buff but I would be bringing a rifle your way for Chamois and Tahr 

Thank you again for the kind words and if you have time please post some hunting stories and pics ..... Gun or bow


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Homey88 said:


> Joe what a trophy room! Wow!


Thanks buddy


----------



## olddogrib (Apr 4, 2014)

Outstanding...beats the zoo! I was going to suggest if you cut me in your will, I won't tell your wife how much money you really have tied up in all that. But that won't work because I'm likely to croak first!


----------



## MGF (Oct 27, 2012)

Well...looking at Joe's pictures kind of highlights the fact that I must have done something seriously wrong...or failed to do a bunch of stuff "right". LOL

It's a glimpse into an entirely different world than what I live in. To say that it's impressive is a real understatement.

Cool stuff Joe!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks old I appreciate the comments 

When my kids go to other people's houses they always ask ......where's your dads dead stuff at


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

MGF said:


> Well...looking at Joe's pictures kind of highlights the fact that I must have done something seriously wrong...or failed to do a bunch of stuff "right". LOL
> 
> It's a glimpse into an entirely different world than what I live in. To say that it's impressive is a real understatement.
> 
> Cool stuff Joe!


Mgf 

Never count your accomplishments by a bunch of dead critters 

From what I know of you .... You did and do a lot right my friend 

Like I said in the end my kids will sell all my dead animals and my memories in a big garage sale


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

Now I want a shark hanging in my house lol. 

How many years did it take to accomplish all the exotics? All first hunts or several to take the targeted animals?


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

Saw 

I did my homework and did a lot of shooting and training before a lot of the mountain hunts 

I really could not of afforded to do a lot of the sheep hunts again so I stacked the odds as well as I could by getting in the best possible shape that I could be in and making sure my equipment was up to any task 

From the gym every day to loading sand bags and water jugs in packs and busting my ass in the preparation to carefully hand loading every cartridge and knowing my gun 

They say God is in the details and I believe that 

With the price of Bighorn and Stone tags let alone critters like Marco Polos I really had to get it done 

I have friends that it took them 3 trips to kill a Bighorn ...... The success rates are very low so I hunted extremely hard and I do believe my conditioning and preparation Carrie ft he day on man hunts 

I would get very focused just like I do about everything  

I had a ritual 

I would hump my Hill very hard with a 50 pound pack caring a 22 rifle that weighed about the same as one of my mountain rifles 

I would exert myself very hard and I had places with small metal gong hanging in trees 

I would get to a certain vantage point out of breath drop my pack and than attempt to shoot and ring the gong 

This way I was training specifically for a situation that has happened to me many many times 

I also practiced out yo extreme yardage and had my drop charts committed to memory and taped on my guns 

In other words because I knew I could not do a lot of repeat hunts on the big ticket items I put 110 % into every hunt 

So to answer your question I have had an incredible run on Big Game hunting and I have rarely come home empty handed 

Hunting is hunting but I do believe by preparing your minds and body and equipment to the highest levels and never giving up you can stack the odds in your favor


----------



## XnavyHMCS (Apr 25, 2013)

EXCELLENT bro!!! THIS THREAD DELIVERS !!!!!


----------



## JParanee (Oct 13, 2009)

XnavyHMCS said:


> EXCELLENT bro!!! THIS THREAD DELIVERS !!!!!


Thx


----------

